# This site has been blocked as per instructions from Department of Telecom (DOT)



## mynameis74 (Jul 20, 2011)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAMpHGHRICrddgAvciT22TDX3DRJ4_Apt_zcJMrlTKOpfNi7TPbDguJyI9i6_LY4HOwNHgSwPoL5NjeoJbPO-YdQAm1T1UGsBGICHyWH8XNrHkzl0I68h_JsP.jpg

getting this on mediafire
rapidshare
sendspace

?

********************************************************
*i55.tinypic.com/a2sqs7.jpg
N *ADMIN* plz remove dis annoying thing this realy SUX
instead of this put some text matching captcha


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2011)

First of all welcome to TDF. 

Now regarding the first issue, yes, Mediafire, Rapidshare etc. may have been blocked by DOT. Though this has not been confirmed. But many peoples are getting the same thing, and for few it's working perfectly fine.

So nothing can be said about the issue right now. Google is always your friend, and the whole internet community has been already flooded with this news within few mins.

And for your second query, we know that's it's annoying but bear it for some time. This helps us control SPAM and Advertisements. After your post count rises and after your spend few days on this forum it'll automatically go away.

To know more, read the Rules : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/announcement-forum-rules-updated-july-19-2011.html, and enjoy your stay 

And before you and other readers panic more..I'm quoting this from a blog...



> File sharing and Video sharing sites Banned in India by DOT list
> 
> 1. Megaupload.com
> 2. Mediafire.com
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

I cannot open Mediafire. But it works from Opera browser.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 20, 2011)

The holy grail of piracy has been locked up by govt.!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 21, 2011)

From when Dot blocked ?

Those are not illegal sites AFAIK..... Then why they blocked it?  :O


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2011)

FUP, 512kbps broadband and now banning websites. That's some serious retrogression.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 21, 2011)

Just read in some forums that they are also gonna block torrents and p0rns, what suddenly happened with DOT?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2011)

Minus - Share simply. fresh, new, forum and social media friendly, no ads, no limits
but yeah the interference is scary, proxies can still be used for RS, whole bunch of em here does anyone have a list to all blocked sites?


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

I can access all of these sites, no issues what so ever, did you guys change your DNS? Use google DNS, afaik they can reroute DNS queries. Try using alternates.

PS: I am on BSNL Home FN600 and on old network(59.xx ip address).

The DOT are useless, only way to truly stop us is to use ip block and I doubt they have the resources for doing that.



Tech.Masti said:


> Just read in some forums that they are also gonna block torrents and p0rns, what suddenly happened with DOT?


Chill dude, you honestly think they have the resources to do what the USA couldn't do in years? It will never happen. Switch your DNS server.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 21, 2011)

but nothing about this on any recognised news site like timesofindia/rediff/yahoo/sify/pcworld/wiki.....



> Chill dude, you honestly think they have the resources to do what the USA couldn't do in years? It will never happen. Switch your DNS server


that's the problem..... our politicians and businessmen can do anything (obviously not anything good way )..... thats the problem.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry guys but changing DNS Server won't help here. Though one can always try that out. But look at some other forums and blogs, peoples already tried changing DNS to GoogleDNS and others but that didn't worked.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

At times I really curse my country.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I and TheHumanBot was chatting over Gtalk and find a way out for now on for all those who are getting this site as blocked.

Open the link using any proxy. The link would be like test.txt

And then Right click on "Click here to start download from MediaFire.." and "Copy Link Address". Like in this case it is *download315.mediafire.com/exd5i7k1fi3g/d50mmldldqhtpbo/test.txt

Paste that link on your Download Manager, and voila..!!


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 21, 2011)

Jost hope that they will not block piratebay.org.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 21, 2011)

This is just SAD ! 

Time to relocated to Sri Lanka


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 21, 2011)

*India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*

This is really a S#IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

File storage websites such as Megaupload, Putlocker, Rapidshare are being blocked in India.

A thread started on a popular online forum focused on developments in Indian broadband has furious and surprised users sharing a list of websites blocked by their Internet service providers. Going through the thread and my Twitter interactions, India’s Department of Telecommunication is behind the block.

Some users say they are not able to browse the file uploading websites, others say they can access and download content. A screenshot shared by Sunny Chahal on Twitter confirms that the block is in effect. Some other users are seeing the same notice. The error message:

Users of popular Internet Service Providers MTNL, BSNL and Airtel have confirmed seeing the same error while visiting some or all of the following websites:

Megaupload.com
Mediafire.com
Megavideo.com
VideoBB.com
Novamov.com
Movshare.net
Rapidshare.com
Putlocker.com
Hotfile.com
Fileserve.com
Filesonic.com
Filesonic.in
Depositfiles.com
Wupload.com

The decision behind banning the websites looks like piracy since most of these websites are widely used to share media production houses and record labels would want users to pay for. Users are comparing the ban to Internet rules in China. The Department of Homeland Security in the US also made definitive moves against piracy by seizing domains of websites hosting pirated content.

As of now there is no official word from the DoT, the story will be updated as we get more information.

(hat tip to @kalpik for the headsup.)


source: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy | ZDNet


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*

Well I am able to access most of these sites as of now. So it would be bad if action is taken 
Why limit internet access in a Democracy?


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*

man ONly Mtnl , BSNL and Airtel guys not able to access..
Soon will be all internet  providers 

But is is really stupid step to do (hope it must be communist like in china )
none of other Country blocked that sites even U.S and U..K did not block it... Why India????

This must be due  to  "India, US join hands to tackle cyber crime, develop data sharing platform"
 India US join hands to tackle cyber - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India

But check out U.S. itself don't Block it!!

1stly remove other issues in India like Corruption, Black money etc , why they are stucking Nose here????????


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*

I am able to access now ... 
If they start to block i'll use a proxy (hope that works)


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*

Stupid people , Stupid Government ! 

Blah !


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

@suyash_123:
It would be wise to do a small search before creating a thread. There is one like 4 notches below yours. Merging.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> @suyash_123:
> It would be wise to do a small search before creating a thread. There is one like 4 notches below yours. Merging.



Thanks buddy!!!
actually there are so many of the Categories in this forum .(earlier it was few and nice)

Man proxy will say the Day...

I hope They must not Block Pirate bay and torrents....

Actually India took America's advice as rule and make stupid decisions....

(i remembered the US nuclear deal, we have a Big nuclear mines in India but still will agree with Us for nuclear supplies!!!)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

Working here on BSNL.
I am sure there will be ways around it.Just another annoyance.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 21, 2011)

I am curious, if they are not using DNS for blocking, then what are they using to block these sites?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 21, 2011)

Proxies rock!
Did anyone tried using proxies?


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> I am curious, if they are not using DNS for blocking, then what are they using to block these sites?


Redirecting dns is the easiest way, filtering packet based on ip and not protocol is an immense task and can not be easily done.

Those who said its not working, have you guys tested googledns/opendns?

Also remember to use this command ipconfig/flushdns to clear the dns cache.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Redirecting dns is the easiest way, filtering packet based on ip and not protocol is an immense task and can not be easily done.
> 
> Those who said its not working, have you guys tested googledns/opendns?
> 
> Also remember to use this command ipconfig/flushdns to clear the dns cache.



Not working


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 21, 2011)

ok I am (delhi, MTNL ) being blocked as well. So I changed my DNS to google's and not sure what is happening now. I flushed my DNS, tried opening mediafire in a fresh browser and it still showed the blocked message. SO I reloaded and few times and it worked..

Also http*s*://www.rapidshare.com/ is working , but RapidShare AG, Cham, Switzerland is blocked


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

USe free proxy !


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ok I am (delhi, MTNL ) being blocked as well. So I changed my DNS to google's and not sure what is happening now. *I flushed my DNS, tried opening mediafire in a fresh browser and it still showed the blocked message. SO I reloaded and few times and it worked..*



+1 

Working for me too 

ISP: AirTel, Madhya Pradesh  - Now backing up 500 MB+ of data from Mediafire


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

This country is full of retards.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This country is full of retards.



That is so true on so many levels


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

all the above site listed are opening fine for me 

using chrome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 21, 2011)

I am using Aurora 7.02a (mozilla firefox alpha channel) and everything is fine here.

Airtel 2M 40GB 1699 Kolkata plan (where FUP is not being enforced in my connection lol)


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 21, 2011)

I can open all those sites!! No problem at all.

Using Photon+ BTW !


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

So, its confirmed to be a DNS block.

So, anyone who is having issues do these:

1. Change DNS to google/opendns.
2. Flush DNS cache.
3. Delete browser private data cause some browsers also have inbuilt dns cache like chrome.
4. Open the pages.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

They are up again. I can open.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 21, 2011)

Reliance 800Kbps UL

Blocked []


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

BSNL no block.


----------



## R2K (Jul 21, 2011)

Every god-damn website is accessible at my end...
BTW...How can they block every filesharing websites like that...What abt ppl who use these sites for legit purposes


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 21, 2011)

^^
True same here!! Every website is working fine. Photon+ rocks!! 

These desi babu's don't even know how to use a "Cam-pu-tar"

And trying to do things which are out of there way!! See how pathetic Govt. Websites are!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

I can open every website mentioned. No problems whatsoever. But one thing for sure if MediaFire gets blocked then I am dooooomeeed.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 22, 2011)

Give me some tricks guys  i am using ultrasurf or Free Proxy to browse but unable to download....how do i do that??


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 22, 2011)

^you are not going to be able to use a proxy to download. 
Try : 
Using opera turbo
change your DNS


----------



## Avijitmodi (Jul 22, 2011)

Suddenly DOT and Reliance Big Pictures Has became a mtr fCr......Guys dont go To watch "Singham"


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2011)

^oh man I was gonna watch Singham, it was next on my list 
is there any link to an official story on why this was done at all, or is this the "Internet compliance laws" for ISPs kicking in late?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

Here u go details of the B*ll SH*T i wonder for how long they will block & they think that blocking file sharing will stop piracy LOL 
Files Sharing Sites Blocked In India Because Reliance BIG Pictures Got A Court Order - MediaNama

Guys Boycott Singham


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

BTW, what is this Singham thing, another Hindi Movie


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

Does this mean that the whole bunch of file sharing websites are blocked just to stop one new movie from being pirated.  Is this News even valid?...
I can't believe the pathetic situation of Internet sector in a country like India which is considered as one of the largest IT development hub of the world ...This is ridiculous to say the least



Skud said:


> BTW, what is this Singham thing, another Hindi Movie



yeah....i didn't even know abt of this movie until I read abt it here 5 minutes ago


----------



## mrintech (Jul 22, 2011)

India mein aadhe se jyada cheeze MAJAAK hai


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> Does this mean that the whole bunch of file sharing websites are blocked just to stop one new movie from being pirated.  Is this News even valid?...
> I can't believe the pathetic situation of Internet sector in a country like India which is considered as one of the largest IT development hub of the world ...This is ridiculous to say the least
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the newest marketing ploy.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy*



suyash_123 said:


> man ONly Mtnl , BSNL and Airtel guys not able to access..
> Soon will be all internet  providers



Even i am not able to access all the above listed sites... ( Reliance Broadband, Madhya pradesh)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Here u go details of the B*ll SH*T i wonder for how long they will block & they think that blocking file sharing will stop piracy LOL
> Files Sharing Sites Blocked In India Because Reliance BIG Pictures Got A Court Order - MediaNama
> 
> Guys Boycott Singham


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> yeah....i didn't even know abt of this movie until I read abt it here 5 minutes ago



[YOUTUBE]LymOJFxOjy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes it is because of the movie, this news is totally believable, and the fault lies with the ISPs implementing the ban, and not the court order, or what Reliance did, both of these actions are reasonable.
Its the ISPs responsibility to ensure that the movie does not get pirated on their networks. They reacted to this by blocking the sites. Why specifically these sites, or the manner in which it was done baffles me. Thank god its just this and not some other kind of interference by the govt.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

Next time those IDE**s will block the whole Internet


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Subscribe to a separate ISP and teach them a lesson.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 22, 2011)

^^
Oh jump in to Tata Photon+

I think Tata's are not supporting Reliance guys!!! Corporate War!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2011)

I think as soon as this Singham episode is over the ban will be lifted. Please correct me if I am wrong in assuming that this ban is only temporary.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 22, 2011)

Reliance does this every time there is a movie release....only this time they have made an official communication. i hope this goes off like every other time and not be there permanently.


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

So only Reliance is imposing ban on these sites...
Seriously I thought the People controlling all the ISPs went insane at the same time


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> So only Reliance is imposing ban on these sites...
> Seriously I thought the People controlling all the ISPs went insane at the same time


Meh, just avoid it, use BSNL, they are too stupid to employ a block anyways. Stupid marketing ploys.


Singham? Some 3rd rate B movie?


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

^^
I am already using BSNL here. I have no other choice.
In my place its like 
subscribe and use BSNL internet 
OR
Shut the f**k up and don't even think about internet.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Yes it is because of the movie, this news is totally believable, and the fault lies with the ISPs implementing the ban, and not the court order, or what Reliance did, both of these actions are reasonable.
> Its the ISPs responsibility to ensure that the movie does not get pirated on their networks. They reacted to this by blocking the sites. Why specifically these sites, or the manner in which it was done baffles me. Thank god its just this and not some other kind of interference by the govt.



It's not isp's responsibility to ensure bollywood piracy... they don't own servers... they only provide services.

It's the responsibility of file sharing sites owner to ensure pirated contents are not shared on their servers... ISP's can do nothing about it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2011)

^There was a court order taken out this time holding the ISPs responsible for the piracy of the movie on their networks, which is why some ISPs banned some file sharing sites, and put up the message that it was because of the DOT, but even ignoring this whole event, 
Information Technology Act | Government of India, Department of Information Technology (DIT)
That is the official Information Technology Act of india. Check out the 2008 amendment. it is full of gems. It holds not just the ISPs responsible, but also the user for downloading illegal files, and the web site at the same time, and a bunch of other intermediary entities as well. The approach seems to be hold everyone responsible for every kind of wrongdoings on paper. 

The Gist is that if ISPs are not coming down on illegal content on their networks (porn, piracy, cyber terrorism etc), then they are equally at fault for facilitating it. There was speculation at that time that these measures were too insane to be actually implemented, but it seems like it is beginning to happen now. The onus is on the ISPs to act as some kind of monitors in the classroom, making sure none of their customers are indulging in anything illegal. The fallout /implication is that if it surfaces that twitter is being used as a tool for cyber terrorism, then the ISPs have to block it. 

Also, it is illegal to lie on-line. Watching porn can put you in for 5 years, along with 10 Lakh rupees fine.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^There was a court order taken out this time holding the ISPs responsible for the piracy of the movie on their networks, which is why some ISPs banned some file sharing sites, and put up the message that it was because of the DOT, but even ignoring this whole event,
> Information Technology Act | Government of India, Department of Information Technology (DIT)
> That is the official Information Technology Act of india. Check out the 2008 amendment. it is full of gems. It holds not just the ISPs responsible, but also the user for downloading illegal files, and the web site at the same time, and a bunch of other intermediary entities as well. The approach seems to be hold everyone responsible for every kind of wrongdoings on paper.
> 
> ...


HALP!!!!!

They are going to hang me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 22, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Watching porn can put you in for 5 years, along with 10 Lakh rupees fine.



Joke of the Millenium


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

So much for our celebrated democracy.


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Also, it is illegal to lie on-line. Watching porn can put you in for 5 years, along with 10 Lakh rupees fine.



if thats true... everyone I know who got an internet connection is gonna be in jail 
They just need to get the list of all the home Internet users ...


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Home? Even office internet users in sarkari daftars!!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 22, 2011)

^^
that's 100% true skud.

Once I saw a bunch of P0rN in a SBI computer!! That too, that particular system was used to monitor the ATM (which was functioning in the ground floor)

PS: How I know this ?  Because I installed OFFICE 2003 on it.


----------



## karanexpertantipiracy (Jul 22, 2011)

This is real crazy, by blocking 10 or 15 sites, its impossible to stop piracy. Mostly downloaders are techies, every one knows that how to use a web based proxy, if the site is blocked in current ip, people can access using proxies, for example Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously is such a service, This being used by so many corporate employees for accessing facebook, etc.

Than doing kiddish things, reliance should think some thing technological, this is like a dad scolding a kid, beta dont go out, bhoot pakdega , hahaha 

Wake up india, we are far ahead of other countries, prove some thing technical and not these small things

Regards
karan


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Legit?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^There was a court order taken out this time holding the ISPs responsible for the piracy of the movie on their networks, which is why some ISPs banned some file sharing sites, and put up the message that it was because of the DOT, but even ignoring this whole event,
> Information Technology Act | Government of India, Department of Information Technology (DIT)
> That is the official Information Technology Act of india. Check out the 2008 amendment. it is full of gems. It holds not just the ISPs responsible, but also the user for downloading illegal files, and the web site at the same time, and a bunch of other intermediary entities as well. The approach seems to be hold everyone responsible for every kind of wrongdoings on paper.
> 
> ...



care to share the exact provisions?
i think kama sutra just got banned.....coz it depicts uncovered human body...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Legit?



Yes !!

It was a HCL Computer!

The man handling the computer was so afraid, only because EXCEL was not working properly and he was supposed to email the transaction details to there HQ.

The HCL support guy was away ( he was some 500 kms away ). Bank Manager was my father's friend, and so, the manager told about the incident to my father and my father offered to help the manager by asking me to do the troubleshooting.

I installed it using the Original cd and also made a copy for myself!! (They never understood what I actually burned to CD )


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

You telling me, all this is cause of Singham...? Jai Kaal chikreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Now what's that Anil? Something from the movie promo???



Tech&ME said:


> Yes !!
> 
> It was a HCL Computer!
> 
> ...




When this incident happened?


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> You telling me, all this is cause of Singham...? Jai Kaal chikreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....




^^
LOL...pretty weird isn't it..
I wonder if any other ISP in this world came up with a worse idea than this..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 22, 2011)

@*skud*

March 2003

And The Manager gave me a bunch of CDs from his Almirah, they even did not know which CD was OFFICE CD and which was Windows XP CD !! (To tell you the truth, I even snipped the Original Windows XP PRO CD, but in vain it never got activated on my computer!! I still have the CD )


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> LOL...pretty weird isn't it..
> I wonder if any other ISP in this world came up with a worse idea than this..


Yea, and why would all do it. I can understand Reliance, cause the have released it.



asingh said:


> You telling me, all this is cause of Singham...? Jai Kaal chikreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


Yea, dying to see it. But am away from New Delhi.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 22, 2011)

> Also, it is illegal to lie on-line. Watching porn can put you in for 5 years, along with 10 Lakh rupees fine.



Bombay high Court said privately it is totally legal.
Public viewing is not.

This is a 2010 verdict after a raid on a Rave party btw.

Ill post the link but not today.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> @*skud*
> 
> March 2003
> 
> And The Manager gave me a bunch of CDs from his Almirah, they even did not know which CD was OFFICE CD and which was Windows XP CD !! (To tell you the truth, I even snipped the Original Windows XP PRO CD, but in vain it never got activated on my computer!! I still have the CD )




That's why. I guess in recent times we so much recruitment in nationalized banks, you might not find such scenarios so easily.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Bombay high Court said privately it is totally legal.
> Public viewing is not.
> 
> This is a 2010 verdict after a raid on a Rave party btw.
> ...


Pm me the link....


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ 
he's right..Its legal..public and underage (both viewer and actor) are punishable.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok I have dig up some information on this issue:

I think the below clause of the IT Act says everything:


> Chapter XI
> "67. Publishing of information which is obscene in electronic form. - Whoever publishes or transmits or causes to be published in the electronic form, any material which is lascivious or appeal to the prurient interest or if its effect is such as to tend to deprave and corrupt persons who are likely, having regard to all relevant circumstances, to read, see or hear the matter contained or embodied in it, shall be punished on first conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to five years and with fine which may extend to one lakh rupees and in the event of a second or subsequent conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to ten years and also with fine which may extend to two lakh rupees."



*Also read this Article on Indian Censorship on the Internet*  here 

*Another horrible story of our Indian Govt.*: dumb's


> Registering the domain name takes $5-7 a year. That's it! The entire world outsources software development to India for low cost. If despite of that a Government of India's Public Sector Union's website domain expires - which of course the entire world would, ostensibly, be using to get to them - and a porn site comes up... then the safest assumption you can make is that the PSU is run by absolute MORONS and IDIOTS. Well, the assumption is a very correct one! The official site of Central Inland Waterways Transport Corporation Ltd (CIWTC) — a Kolkata-based PSU under the Ministry of Shipping, Road Transport & Highways - has been hosting a Russian porn site for last one month now!
> 
> And what does the Chairman and Managing Director of the PSU say?
> 
> ...


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you mean unable to open the website by blocking?

BTW I was able to open all of these listed websites, & on 3 of them i could upload and download files as usual. 

I think, DOT blocking may be affected only for some network operators and only to a limited region as of now. Can´t say what will be the DOTs next action though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 23, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> Pm me the link....


I saw it a few months ago in wikipedia.

cant seem to find it now


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 7, 2012)

Everything is working fine for me. Sorry for bumping the old thread but I have to say, my friend with Airtel ISP started facing this issue 2-3 days ago.


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

I can access most of the sites freely from my MTS internet, possibly a plan implemented by the ISP's


----------

